# Showing Off Your Collection



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I persuaded the good lady wife that she needed a display cabinet for her

wedgewood, but little did she realise that the Seiko's would take over









Looks damn good, though I am told it looks more like Ernest Jones







Pahhh!!

what does she know.

Here are some pics........



















The wedgewood has been displaced to the third shelf


















I contacted Seiko UK for the stands and C clips which they duly obliged - nice one Seiko Uk









Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks great, Derek!









I think that third shelf will soon be yours...









What are the museum opening hours?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking good


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hell's teeth.

Nowt like indulging one's joy of watches it seems























How about curtains that open at the press of a switch with musical accompaniment.............or maybe a few hymns would be in order.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very impressive Derek.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for your comments guys











Silver Hawk said:


> Looks great, Derek!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opening hours are: Most evenings

Entrance Fee: Bring a bottle of your favourite tipple











Griff said:


> Hell's teeth.
> 
> Nowt like indulging one's joy of watches it seems
> 
> ...


Some good ideas there Griff, now where can I get some mini curtains









Derek


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Thats ROCK!









Should you display it separately for each brand?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Some good ideas there Griff, now where can I get some mini curtains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And coming up out of the floor too I hope, with bikini clad dolly sat cross-legged on the top


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that is one cool collection







And what a way to display them some jewellers should be ashamed .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very







Derek!

But why isn't there a close up of Mrs Luvwatch's china


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Collecting China?

What a strange thing to do


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Very
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK PG, Here it is............

1930's transfer printed Coffee set, plated silver stand and spoons



























And here is the missus serving me afternoon coffee


















Take care

Derek


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Looks good,

AND no damn salespeople to pester you either!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Something else that Derek!!









I'll be humbled indeed if my 6138 makes it into such illustrious surroundings.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.........got anymore of the misses ?....sorry,







.... Fantastic display mate well done


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not an unimpressive abode either from what I can see of the pics


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

What, no price tags?









But, seriously that is taking it to the next level.







My watch case looks positively crap compared to that!







Well done!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Somewhat more style then my display


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

mach, do you have a dust problem at home?

Just thinking about cleaning the dust off all those cameras is giving me a headache


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hakim this might give you an idea of the true extent of my dusting problems









Note the Garrard 401 record deck(far left) doesn`t have a cover either


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok an almost impossible question can you tell me in that photo of ,my collection where the following watches are ( they can be seen)

RLT-11.

Citizen Eco Zilla.

Zeno Euro Canteen Diver.

And for any classic camera buffs

Zeiss Contarex

Nikon Photomic F

Contax I

and finally what is the model aircaft on the top left hand shelf near the cealing









Ok, Ok, I know, I really should get out more


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The model aircraft looks like a Mig 15 ???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> The model aircraft looks like a Mig 15 ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Well _,the blue box is an unmade `15` kit ( thanks again Jase), but the made up one isn`t


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sabre? (F86)

No its not is it...The tail planes not the same...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Sabre? (F86)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just realised regarding the watches it was the RLT-*17* I wanted you to find not the `11`


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That makes all the difference


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There`s more to that post then meets the eye









and actually it should its the Watch next to the `11`









oops sorry goot confused the *17* isn`t next to the `11` its next to the `8`









theres a clue in there somewhere


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Middle watch, left 'side' 6th shelf up?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Raketa 24 hour









BTW Jase you`re forgetting something about _*my*_ `17`


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Sorry to hijack your thread Mach

























LuvWatch said:


> And here is the missus serving me afternoon coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not my Missus or my interior - it was a jest for PG...............

This is my house


















Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No I`m sorry for hijacking your`s
















I must admit the candles in both photos almost had me fooled into thinkingn they were the same house


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Canteen diver 2nd shelf right on the right of the left hand half if you know what I mean?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

btw nice phone, but whats that on the opposite speaker?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is the plane a Mig 17?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

not related are we Mac?







My dad's office and a small number of his cameras


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Canteen diver 2nd shelf right on the right of the left hand half if you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give the man a coconut











pg tips said:


> Is the plane a Mig 17?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that two









Thats why I highlighted the `17` when talking about the watches, obviously my hints were too obscure for_ some_ people











pg tips said:


> btw nice phone, but whats that on the opposite speaker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have to disconnect it when on nights otherwise it would give me a heart attack when it rings









On top of the other speaker is my Fathers old safety helmet from the `50`s when he was a Civil Engineer working on dams tunnels etc









BTW I have to have these on top of the speakers to stop the kittens jumping on them then on to the shelves











pg tips said:


> not related are we Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody `ell I`ve got some of the same cameras makes and models; Contax SLR (one of my favourites), Exakta, Exa, Praktica, Edixa, Canon , Pentax, Petri, Zenith, Fed & Zorki. nice collection










BTW like the E types


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok an almost impossible question can you tell me in that photo of ,my collection where the following watches are ( they can be seen)
> 
> RLT-11. ( I meant RLT-17)
> 
> ...


BTW just in case anyone is interested the RLT-17 is on the right 2nd shelf down from the top( ie same as the Zeno) in front of the box with silver circular plate on the right (note it has a green HDN strap which can be seen if you use `print preview` then enlarge the page)

The Citizen Eco-Zilla is the huge blob almost directly below it on the next shelf.

The Contarex is on the shelf above the `17` second from the left.

The Nikon Photomic FTN ( ok I know saying F threw you







) is again on the right side on the far right 4th shelf down.

And finally the Contax I is on the left side 4th shelf down in the middle

I did say this was _`almost impossible`_


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mach...is that phone a 332, by any chance.....was my favourite in my GPO days.

Wish I had Â£1 for everyone that I had to dump


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bleedin ell


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Wish I had Â£1 for everyone that I had to dump


Have you seen what they fetch now?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Mach...is that phone a 332, by any chance.....was my favourite in my GPO days.
> 
> Wish I had Â£1 for everyone that I had to dump
> 
> ...


I don`t know, I`ve had it years and its out lasted loads of modern phones, I wish I could get a suitable braided cable its got a `orrible platic modern thing











jasonm said:


> > Wish I had Â£1 for everyone that I had to dump
> 
> 
> Have you seen what they fetch now?
> ...


Maybe I could swap it for a JLC 6B/159


----------

